# FDA warns against coadministration of plavix and Omeprazole, Esomeprazole



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

read this recently. my husband is on plavix so this made me sit up and take notice...The FDA has issued a public health advisory warning patients and physicians that concomitant use of clopidogrel (Plavix) and omeprazole (Prilosec and Prilosec OTC) blunts the antiplatelet effect of clopidogrel, so the combination should be avoided. http://www.medpagetoday.com/PublicHealthPo...n=breaking-newsThe US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has new data showing that the proton pump inhibitor (PPI) omeprazole (Prilosec/Prilosec OTC) reduces the anti-blood clotting effect of clopidogrel (Plavix) by almost half when these 2 medicines are taken by the same patient....esomeprazole (Nexium).... should also be avoided in combination with clopidogrel. http://www.docguide.com/news/content.nsf/N...525767100648268


----------

